

Spaceport: a free ActionScript 3 mobile game framework - evincarofautumn
http://spaceport.io/

======
evincarofautumn
I moved to California to join Spaceport, and spent a year working on its
compiler and build system. Although we’ve now been “acqhired” by Facebook,
Spaceport continues to exist. I want to see it used, because it is extremely
useful.

Happy to answer questions.

~~~
gee_totes
Any chance of a Linux SDK? I'm cut my teeth on AS3 and it would be fun to play
with again.

~~~
evincarofautumn
Yeah, the Mac SDK will build on Linux with some hacking. We did it once
before, but there wasn’t demand. I don’t have access to the code at the moment
but I can see about it for you.

